# Any Indian Community in Adelaide



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All,

We are in the process of PR to Adelaide.So just wanted to know if there are any groups.

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## asian.dreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Sarank,

Hope you've been well. Just checking, have you received your PR grant letter yet? If yes, when do you plan to move to Adelaide (ADL)?

I've received my PR grant letter this month (Apr'13), but I'm planning to travel to ADL by Sep/Oct'13 only to stay there for couple of weeks or so to validate the visa and to open TFN/Medicare etc. But permanent move will be next year as I have few obligations to finish by then.

Would be great if you can advise me when do you plan to move to ADL this year and can share your experience living in the city and also giving some guidance to newbies like me 

Look forward to your reply.

Cheers,
Betz


----------

